# Wild Bottle Calf



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Ignore the obese mini. She's been short on exercise this year.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

My family has had a dairy farm my whole life, so I've raised hundreds of calves, while most of mine were really tame, I have tamed my share of wild calves:smile:.
This is what I did with mine; I caught them and put a halter on them (the kind with the lead rope connected) before I fed them, feed her with the halter on and handle her all over while she's eating, she's gonna put up a fuss so ya might want to tie her to a fence, soon she'll get the idea that she can't eat without you catching her and she'll be running all over you before you know it. 

You could handle her and then feed her, it's the same effect. 
Soon you can take her on walks and then feed her, she'll start loving those walks!! 

My sister did this with a heifer that was 3 months old, she had sucked off a cow and was as wild as all get out. The heifer is 3 now and my sis rides her around :smile:. 

I used to go out in the pasture, catch the wildest calf and take her on a walk, I'd come back several hours later with my hand covered in blisters and a calf that leads (mind you, I was 7-9 at that time breaking a 4-9-month-old calf ). 
I later learned that it was just as easy to go slow, then it was to wear myself out.:smile:



BTW Cute calf!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She'll gentle down. Older calves just take a little longer it seems. A couple weeks and she'll be as gentle as your others.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Her gentling is going by a bit quicker now, and it was all by accident!

I went to feed her yesterday, and once again, she thought I was going to try and kill her with her bottle, so she was having a flip fit and running around acting and not thinking. 

When I feed her, I pull the gate closed and pull the chain through the ring but I don't latch it, because she's never went AS crazy as she did yesterday. 

Well, she rammed herself into the gate and it flew open! What luck! 🙄

So she got out, and she was running around everywhere, I tried luring her in with the bottle, but it was still a weapon of mass destruction in her eyes. So I went and got my dad and we started trying to head her in the right direction, and she immediately ran back to her best friend, Star, but the gate was closed. There was a stall right next to her that was open, and it was my old feed stall so it had a gate instead of a door. She ran into it and I closed the gate. 

This morning, I went to feed her and she walked right up to me! 

So we're getting there! I'm hoping she'll be fine next weekend, as I'll be leaving for the weekend and I'm having my cousin feed her while I'm gone. 

She's going to come a few times this week and feed her while I'm there so Loon can get used to her.


----------

